
How we are simplifying containers, networking and orchestration - tobbyb
https://www.flockport.com/news/lets-make
======
tobbyb
Containers are useful and provide many advantages compared to VM's but as an
industry many will acknowledge there is a real risk of putting people off
containers due to ballooning complexity. Flockport is a small step towards
providing a simpler alternative.

